# Copake 2020 Swap Thread!



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 1, 2020)

March 1st!  I know it is a little early but has anyone started to think about what they are bringing to Copake to sell?   It is never too early for a preview!


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2020)

Very Nice!


----------



## John G04 (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice stuff! I’ll be bringing a few bikes too sell and all my money to buy more


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 5, 2020)

Date please?


----------



## John G04 (Mar 5, 2020)

szathmarig said:


> Date please?




April 17th-18th


----------



## szathmarig (Mar 5, 2020)

I just did a search on line, and it looks like it's on the 17th.




__





						Bicycle Swap Meet – COPAKE AUCTION
					






					www.copakeauction.com


----------



## Barto (Mar 11, 2020)

Dag, I'm in PA that weekend (leaving on the 17th)...never been there but really want to go.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 15, 2020)

Roster on people who are coming? Hope it doesn’t get canceled


----------



## stezell (Mar 16, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Roster on people who are coming? Hope it doesn’t get canceled



I hope not either John for everyone's sake in that area. 

Sean


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll be there.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 16, 2020)

It would be nice, but I'll go easy on being a downer. I'm still planning on going to the kidney clinic in the morning, but I don't have any optimism that I'll get to see my father and uncle's spots in the walls at the VA Cemetery. I can't see my MAMA either


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll go if it happens but it's only like 4 weeks away and right now it seems like a long shot.  I'm hopeful things are back on the up swing by then but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 17, 2020)

I'll be there as long as it is not cancelled. I don't have a lot to sell but am bringing a couple of bikes, some small items and catalogs.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 17, 2020)

Same with me - I'll go to the swap if they still run it.  
Probably won't stay for the auction this year though.


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 17, 2020)

From Copake Auction website:

In consideration of our European bicycle auction customers and current travel restrictions we have decided to postpone the Annual Bicycle Auction and Swap Meet until June 27


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> From Copake Auction website:
> 
> In consideration of our European bicycle auction customers and current travel restrictions we have decided to postpone the Annual Bicycle Auction and Swap Meet until June 27




Well that sucks! I’ll still go though...


----------



## Barto (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah, that sucks!  But now I can make it!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> From Copake Auction website:
> 
> In consideration of our European bicycle auction customers and current travel restrictions we have decided to postpone the Annual Bicycle Auction and Swap Meet until June 27



Good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 18, 2020)

Now I CANT make it... Unless my trip to Florida is cancelled..... Here's hopin.


----------



## DaGasMan (Mar 20, 2020)

I’m glad they’re going for a rain date in June. I’m looking forward to it. 
Praying that the Ebolocoronovid 3000 goes away as quietly as it arrived.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 22, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> I'll go if it happens but it's only like 4 weeks away and right now it seems like a long shot.  I'm hopeful things are back on the up swing by then but I'm not counting on it.




 Stay well everyone.


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 23, 2020)

If it goes on I can pick and ship for you. I am going to try and get there either way.


----------



## Tim s (Apr 23, 2020)

I read on their website today that it is postponed till Sept. or Oct. Tim


----------



## John G04 (Apr 23, 2020)

Tim s said:


> I read on their website today that it is postponed till Sept. or Oct. Tim




That sucks. Hopefully its not hershey weekend. Don’t think there will be a decent turnout if it is


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 23, 2020)

Sorry guys. I had announced that it was going to be my
first trip to Copake and the universe fought back. It's all
my fault.


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 3, 2020)

I just checked the Copake website and the swap has been re-scheduled for Friday, Oct. 16th. See you there !


----------



## Barto (May 5, 2020)

Long time to wait but at least they pushed it out far enough to not compete with all the local New England Fall Fairs or Brimfield and its the week after the Hot Rod Fall Out (traditional hot rod event)!  Got my priorities!!!


----------



## cbustapeck (Aug 4, 2020)

Is anyone going to the Copake auction and planning to come through Cleveland on the way home? Alternatively, would anyone be interested in me picking up a bicycle (bicycles?) from the auction and delivering them on the way to Cleveland? 

If offerings are similar to previous years, I would hope to win two good-sized lots of parts and two project bicycles.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 13, 2020)

Copake, 2021 in April not 2020 ,


----------

